# Please Help with my Elephant Ear Betta...



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been 8 years since I've owned a betta. I was strolling in the store 2 days ago looking for dog food and as I passed the bettas I couldn't help but stop and was immediately mesmerized by this one beauty. I had to have him. After taking him home I jumped online and was reading information on bettas (I'm a little rusty when it comes to fishies) and learned a great deal about whats recommended on tank size. I was glad I had already bought a 10gal. It came with the filter and heater. We have no air stones. I did purchase a few guppies, a hiding place, betta leaf, thermometer, and betta food. He's very active and is flaring at mainly his reflection on the glass. He seems very normal.

I've had aquariums before (8 years ago including 85 gallon) but like I mentioned, I'm practically new at it. Trying to figure out whats right and wrong. Please have patience with me while I ask this question...

Why isn't he eating? He seems to be more occupied in swimming around in his little paradise (compared to that cup). Should I give him time since this is a new tank setup? I've been reading about doing water changes. Is this necessary? I don't recall having to do that in the past. If I do how much water should I take out per week or is it per month? I love my little tank but I'm so confused right now.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. And I'm sorry if this question has been answered before. I feel if there is something seriously wrong with my betta beauty, then it needs to be rectified immediately.


----------



## crowntail betta lover (May 31, 2013)

well he is probably just getting use to his new home somtimes this can can take a while what are you feeding him?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Please fill out this form so that we have enough information to help you. Also, posting pictures of your fish can help us.

He may just be settling in. If he is active and does not seem stressed, that is a good sign.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Do you have a thermometer in the tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
What kind?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
Is it pre-set or adjustable?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type and brand of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
Do you have live plants in the tank?
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type and brand of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought I put this info in but I will do it again...

10 gallon tank
Thermometer Yes/79 degrees
Filter Yes/Tetra Whisper PF10 Power Filter (came with tank)
No aeration
Heater Yes/Pre-set
Lives with guppies

Feeding Wardley Betta Food (says it helps maintain clean water)
Once a day

No live plants
Haven't done water changes yet (tank set-up is only 2 days old)
Only added Tetra AquaSafe during initial set-up

Haven't tested water

Had Betta for 2 days.
Betta's appearance seems the normal.
Behavior seems normal.

I've tried removing him from the tank to his original cup (from PetCo) so he can eat. He just lays on the bottom. After 15 minutes I put him back in the tank and he's off to his favorite corner fighting his reflection.
Noticed right away he won't eat.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

how do I post photos.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Give him a few more days to adjust. He's in a whole big new world and it won't hurt him to not eat for a few days.

Some pet stores feed flakes, some pellets and some bloodworms. Maybe he just doesn't like that type of food but I doubt that is the case. If you wanted to try something else the most recommended and healthiest pellets are made by 2 companies. I prefer New Life Spectrum- the pellets are smaller the other brand is Omega Buffet pellets (something like that) I didn't like them because they were huge.

You can get a flash light and inspect him closely, check for little white spots, or a goldish fuzzy coating on his body or a bloated belly (easier to see with a flashlight) but I am betting he is just adjusting and getting used to his new home and will eat when he is ready.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Vickytoria3112 said:


> how do I post photos.



You can go advanced and click the little paperclip to attach a photo.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Him relaxing under rock in his favorite corner.









He's ready for another round of "smack myself up."









Watching himself.









Attacking himself.









This is "Elfy".

Sorry about the picture quality. It's from a cellphone.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, what a lovely fish!

You have a new tank with a number of fish in it. It sounds like the tank is not yet cycled. You need to be checking the water every day if you've got multiple fish in there because ammonia levels can suddenly jump. 

He may just be a bit overwhelmed by his new digs -- imagine living in a studio apartment and moving into a mansion! They need time to adjust.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

He;s beautiful and from the pictures, he looks fine to me. I don't outwardly see anything wrong with him.

Good find!


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Peachi and Northernlights. Like I said I was mesmorized by his beauty. I had to take him home. There was a lovely light green one too. But "Elfy" tugged at my heart strings. Plus he was expensive so I only bought one.

With a 10 gallon tank how much water should I be cycling and how often?

Oh and does anyone know what color Elfy is? Camaras for some reason don't do any fish justice. They look so much better in person. The last pic was with flash so the best coloring of him would be the 2nd picture.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I think he's a Blue/Red/Rose Butterfly pattern Either Super Delta or Halfmoon Elephant Ear. Lovely, lovely, lovely!

Here are OldFishLady's water change directions from the habitat forum. I highly suggest you read that thread, it's a sticky near the top of that forum.


Tanks:
1-4gal without a filter or live plants
Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-100%

1-4gal with a filter
Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method.
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.

1-4gal with/without filter and with live plants-
This can vary based on number, specie and growth state of the plants. Generally with live plants even without a filter you don't want to make 100% water changes.

5-9gal without a filter
Once weekly 50% with vacuum-with 90-100% monthly

5-9gal with a filter
Weekly 50% with vacuum
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.

5-9gal with/without filter and with live plants
This can vary based on number, specie and growth state of the plants. Generally with live plants even without a filter you don't want to make 100% water changes.

10+gal without a filter
Once weekly 50% with vacuum and 90-100% as needed based on stocking

10+gal with a filter
Weekly 50% with vacuum
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.


10+gal with/without filter and with live plants
This can vary based on number, specie and growth state of the plants. Generally with live plants even without a filter you don't want to make 100% water changes.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

OMGoodness!!!!

I'm excited to say that Elfy finally ate today.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

If you like the looks of the bigger ears, Petco regularly has delta's who have slightly smaller (but still bigger than normal) ears that are white or a lighter color for the same price as the regular deltas. To have the bigger price tag the ears much need to be a certain size, which is nice. We have seen several we thought should be EE but weren't tagged as such.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Elfy came from PetCo. That's the only reason why I call him an EE because his container said so. To be quite honest, I was shocked to see there were so many different bettas. When I was younger I thouhgt there were only bettas. Never different types. Plus I am crazy about my plants too. I have elephant ear plants. So I instantly fell in love with Elfy when I saw him. I now have my 2 passions, one outside and one inside...lol.


----------

